
Intuition behind permutations and combinations (2016) - smithsmith
https://buildingvts.com/intuition-behind-permutations-and-combinations-db6ffa5272be
======
ElysianEagle
I remember reading this excellent little book with very easy to understand
explanations of some of the basics re. permutations and combinations, back in
school:

"Mathematics of Choice: How to Count Without Counting" by Ivan Morton Niven

[https://www.amazon.com/Mathematics-Choice-New-
Mathematical-L...](https://www.amazon.com/Mathematics-Choice-New-Mathematical-
Library/dp/0883856158/ref=pd_cp_14_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=0883856158&pd_rd_r=NX2V9T7N5S5RHQ8K8ZFY&pd_rd_w=Swegj&pd_rd_wg=7p3Io&psc=1&refRID=NX2V9T7N5S5RHQ8K8ZFY)

------
vgddvh
Why do we need this? What's wrong with good old "there are n ways to pick
first element, n-1 ways to pick second, etc and then apply burnside to glue
together things that we treat as identical"?

------
jhgjklj
Wow. very different and useful mental model to think combinations and
permutations.

